# eleocharis parvula-Hairgrass need Co2?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Does Hairgrass need Co2?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I think it's fine in a med light tank, just grows slowly, and more slowly in low light. Give it the carbon, and it'll grow a little bit better.

Mark


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Hairgrass can be grown in low-tech tanks without CO2. However, they will spread very slowly. You need lots of patience.


----------

